

Falcon: the high-performance cloud API framework - nantes
http://falconframework.org/

======
bhauer
This looks very nice. We'd love to receive a test case for Falcon in our
framework benchmarks [1]. I like the performance numbers you've shown on your
site!

[1] <http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/>

